# Lyft Wants you to let Pax drink alcohol in your vehicle



## Madrigal26 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm going to guess that Lyft doesn't look at the feedback and this one slipped through. But they should just do a drop down box if this crap is going to get through.

And for those that want to make an argument that vehicles for hire can legally allow drinking of alcohol, you just keep doing what you're doing buddeh.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Had a couple of pax last night after a concert surprised to learn that I have a no open intox policy - all other drivers allowed it. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Madrigal26 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah, it was one of two trips I gave that made that complaint, and I know I told them I haven't allowed it since I got a ticket (which is BS, but it makes them aware it is against the law). But obviously from the feedback, I should take the risk of another ticket because they are entitled to illegal behavior due to the astronomical $0.85/mi expense.

Who gets the ticket if you get pulled over and they have the drink in their hand? Just curious.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't know what the laws are in Texas, but Michigan does not allow open intoxicants in the vehicle unless you are in very specific circumstances, which I am never in.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Had a couple of pax last night after a concert surprised to learn that I have a no open intox policy - all other drivers allowed it. Couldn't believe it.


That's the standard b.s. from pax for both drinks and clown car overcrowding, the other drivers let us cram 5 in, let us drink, ... don't believe it. Yes there are too many drivers that do (NONE should) but there are plenty who don't.

For open containers I tell them no but I'll be happy to wait while they finish and that keeps things a little friendlier (and they guzzle them because they are in a hurry to go) but if I get the 5 pax waiting I telll them no, they need to cancel and get an XL because I don't want to get screwed on the rating and this way I get the cancellation fee.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I just don't want it spilled in my car. In Savannah, we deal with open containers which are allowed on the streets. They want to keep the party going, and in Taxis, it's OK, as in most commercial vehicles. The question in our area becomes whether or not we are legally a vehicle for hire. The circumstances here indicate that if there is a container that is open, and it is in reach of the driver, the driver can be cited. We had a driver who almost got a ticket for that, but the passenger fessed up, and all was well. Had they been ignorant, driver could have got a pretty hefty ticket - or worse.

My policy is Chug it or chuck it!

And to those who say they'll pay the ticket, are they going to take the points hit to your license, too? Yah right.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I fail to see how an idiot PAX giving a bad rating equates to Lyft wanting to allow them to do it.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

It's obvious to me that rider comments are not reviewed at the time they are given. 

Don't shoot the messenger. Simply passing rider messages to the driver doesn't imply that Lyft agrees with them.


----------



## Sibilance7 (Jul 8, 2016)

I bet if you contact Lyft, they'll remove that from your ratings. I think it's some automated system that puts those in the emails we're sent, so it's not likely anyone from Lyft has read the comment and approves of the pax's critique. I've had them remove unfair negative feedback before without me even asking them to; I contacted them about a problem I had on a ride, and they said in reviewing the ride they saw that the pax had given me negative comments for a navigation error that wasn't really my error, so they were going to back it out for me. It seems like your overall rating is fine, so you may not even care about having it removed, but I thought I'd pass along the info!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Madrigal26 said:


> I'm going to guess that Lyft doesn't look at the feedback and this one slipped through. But they should just do a drop down box if this crap is going to get through.
> 
> And for those that want to make an argument that vehicles for hire can legally allow drinking of alcohol, you just keep doing what you're doing buddeh.
> 
> View attachment 53787


You can email Lyft about the review and rating.They will remove it


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I had a hyper-talkative passenger yesterday. Before starting our 1hr 31min trip into Chicago, we pulled into a Liquor store, where he bought a six pack and started drinking. Before we got halfway to his destination, Brian was sleeping like a baby.. and my nerves were recovering. I really don't like passengers who continually have to talk. Very distracting.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

I got this rider comment a few weeks ago that was kind of funny. It said " Dude was chill as ****, awesome ride!" The punchline is that he gave me 4 stars.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

Not to continue op but I had a pax give me that line where they are getting out and, with usually genuine enthusiasm, they will say something about "Five stars! " lol except this guy said, four. I sighed, and tried to sound thankful while I explained that, four is failing, it's five that counts... he did do five tho

OP- that is hilarious but i agree it's all automated and it does seem to be the kind of thing Lyft will handle when brought to their attention. Did you three star the pax though?


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

[QUOTE="My policy is Chug it or chuck it![/QUOTE]

Yep, exactly. Always take the time when you arrive to check what they're trying to bring into the car. If they're coming from a liquor store, you can say, "you have to put the groceries in the trunk, sorry." I say this because I've had jerks who've opened up a fifth of hard liquor at the very end of the trip, because I smelled it (and I have a pretty bad sense of smell).

I've had people boldly try to get into the car with open cans of beer, and worse, the red plastic party cups. And with the latter, you can't ask them, is that alcohol?, because they're just going to deny it (but then you're going to be the one that gets a ticket).

If you're not sure, just say, "whatever's in that cup, you gotta drink it or dump it before you get it, sorry."

They may pout and give you a bad review, but it's your car. You have to deal with the spills/consequences.


----------

